# Where to find MP3 predator files online or on CD?



## Orphanedcowboy (Mar 1, 2010)

I am new to this, have several of the old JS tapes, but I want to go digital, just finishing up my homebrew wireless caller and need some good tracks that are longer than a few seconds each, mainly for Coyote, Fox and Bobcat. Thanks


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

try these sites 
Varmint Al's Eclectic Web Pages
MS Custom Calls MP3 List
Western Rivers | Quality Products For The Hunter

also trying to do one myself
good luck


----------



## baddog (Jan 30, 2010)

I'll give a couple of links that I know of but I have not downloaded any sounds from them.
Coyote Calling with Free MP3 Sounds
Predator calling sounds - free downloads


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

www.EWCalls.com Sounds


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Orphanedcowboy said:


> I am new to this, have several of the old JS tapes, but I want to go digital, just finishing up my homebrew wireless caller and need some good tracks that are longer than a few seconds each, mainly for Coyote, Fox and Bobcat. Thanks


Copy your tapes and convert to Mp3


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

x2 for Varmint Al. He has a slew of them.


----------



## Orphanedcowboy (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks guys, looks like I will have a very large database of calls.

How would I convert tapes to digital, I don't even have a tape deck anymore, is there a program I can buy?


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Download Audacity and Lame they are free just google Audacity. Play tapes on a player and plug into your PC mike jack and convert to Mp3 with Audacity and lame. You can search YouTube and find all sorts of videos showing you how to do just that. ET


----------

